
Free storage limits - Picasa for Google+ users  - Uncle_Sam
http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=1224181
======
pkulak
I'd love to move over to Picassa from Flickr, but the fact that every photo
needs to be in an album is a deal breaker. I take one random photo and in
order to upload it I need to put it in it's one, one-photo album? Or I can
make a catch-all album that quickly becomes buried because it's my oldest?
What a pain. If they just had some kind of "photo stream" I'd be all over it.

~~~
ewolfe
After installing Picasa you can right click an image and choose "Upload to Web
Albums..." where it will automatically upload the image in the background to
an album called "Drop Box" which is the "Default album for newly uploaded
photos.". Picasa will then automatically open your browser to said image.

~~~
pkulak
Yeah, that's nice, but you still need to put it somewhere before you can share
it.

~~~
Groxx
Somewhere like... the internet? Or your hard drive?

Is the problem just that it's conceptually in a folder, instead of intermixed
with all your other photos? There's no difference to the work-flow, it's one
step in both setups.

~~~
pkulak
I didn't know you could make that folder public just like any other. See my
response above.

~~~
Groxx
Aaah, that would explain it. Apologies!

------
ja27
This is great. I've migrated off of Flickr for everything but my artsy
photography stuff and a few special interests. All the family snapshots, kid
activities, etc. have been going on Picasa at the free 800px resolution. Seems
like my less computer-savvy friends and family can navigate it easier. 800px
just isn't enough for a lot of uses though, so more than doubling it is great.

I definitely miss some of Flickr's organizational tools like having one photo
in multiple sets but at least Picasa has tags.

I've also been using Picasa's face recognition, but only offline on the
desktop app so far. Some cool technology, but I can't help feeling like I'm
feeding intel to Skynet or Big Brother when I match faces with names.

------
joejohnson
First, this is awesome!

Second, the text on this page could be made easier to read. The different
sections and subsections should be easier to distinguish at a glance.

------
kpozin
A major gap I see in the integration of Picasa Web and Google+ is the lack of
per-photo permissions, or at least the ability to easily create albums from
existing ones without duplicating the photos.

I've been using Picasa Web to back up photos by syncing it with the desktop
Picasa application. But not all photos that one may want to back up are of
adequate quality to publicly share in the same album.

This means that instead of just being able to select which photos in a folder
are public and which are private, Picasa users will still have to create new
albums and reupload all the photos they explicitly want to share. This makes
photo sharing on Google+ no less tedious than on Facebook -- when it had the
potential to be much, much easier.

------
kjames
First we all know that Facebook is very image heavy. It is a great place to
share and view pictures. Whereas Twitter can be a great place to share links,
new info etc.

Now Google+ has gone and challenged the status quo. I'm curious how companies
such as Photobucket and Flickr are going to handle this? I know Photobucket is
in the midst of monetizing and generating meta data for each of the pictures
on their site.

------
pama
How reliable will this free storage be? Is it only useful for sharing, or can
one archive pictures?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Isn't using one single service to archive your photos a bit of an eggs-in-one-
basket problem? Everything is reliable until the TOS changes, or someone
revokes an app's privileges, etc.

~~~
wonderzombie
<http://www.dataliberation.org/google/picasa-web-albums>

You can use the Picasa client to retrieve your photos quite easily. :)

~~~
nightpool
Or you could use Google takeout and do everything Google in one go ;)

------
gcb
no word on "until when".

